# Windsor Derailleur Hanger



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a friend who just bought the Windsor Fens off of BD. He took it out on its maiden voyage and had a major mechanical. The rear derailleur was sucked into the wheel. He knows nothing about bikes and how to fix them so he had put me in charge of getting this bike back out on the road. The biggest issue i am having is finding a replacement hanger for the rear derailleur. It was snapped int eh mechanical and ill be darned if i cand find one that fits. If anyone can point me int he right direction on where to find a replacement I would really appreciate it.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

*Return to BD?*

If it is less than 30 days have him contact BD and arrange to return the bike. That should not have happened.


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

simonton said:


> If it is less than 30 days have him contact BD and arrange to return the bike. That should not have happened.



I believe he did contact BD. Honestly i dont think the whole bike needs to be returned it simply need a new hanger wheel and derailleur. I believe he contacted them to have those parts replaced.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

The Mercier Draco I got came with a spare derailleur hanger inside the little box with the brochures/manuals. Tell your friend to look for a little box inside the bike box that contained the bicycle.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

midlife_xs's said:


> The Mercier Draco I got came with a spare derailleur hanger inside the little box with the brochures/manuals.


That's pretty sweet.


----------



## ccaaiirroo (Jan 27, 2021)

propp2531 said:


> I have a friend who just bought the Windsor Fens off of BD. He took it out on its maiden voyage and had a major mechanical. The rear derailleur was sucked into the wheel. He knows nothing about bikes and how to fix them so he had put me in charge of getting this bike back out on the road. The biggest issue i am having is finding a replacement hanger for the rear derailleur. It was snapped int eh mechanical and ill be darned if i cand find one that fits. If anyone can point me int he right direction on where to find a replacement I would really appreciate it.
> [/QUO





propp2531 said:


> I have a friend who just bought the Windsor Fens off of BD. He took it out on its maiden voyage and had a major mechanical. The rear derailleur was sucked into the wheel. He knows nothing about bikes and how to fix them so he had put me in charge of getting this bike back out on the road. The biggest issue i am having is finding a replacement hanger for the rear derailleur. It was snapped int eh mechanical and ill be darned if i cand find one that fits. If anyone can point me int he right direction on where to find a replacement I would really appreciate it.


Wow, here we are 14 years later, in 2021, and I have to say that apparently this exact same problem is still very much a thing with the Windsor Fens. Literally the exact same problem (a pretty major one!) happened to me the first time I ride my fens. I know all about proper gearing and shifting, definitely not operator error. The derailleur hanger snapped in two for me!


----------

